# New 4-Strokes



## MowHoward2210 (Nov 2, 2003)

Does anybody have or used the new 4-stroke string trimmers, blowers, etc?

How do they perform?

Are they any heavier than the 2-strokes?


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

I haven't used any myself yet but the weights are about the same and speaking with those in my area that have used them; they say that the 4 stroke trimmers such as the Stihl FS 110 RX have a lot stronger power at lower rpms. They said they rev'd as high and maybe a little higher than the 2 strokes. When my trimmer finally craps out, I plan to get the Stihl FS 110 RX. All of my hand held equipment exept for a few pieces is Stihl and I may as well standardize it. I have had excellent experiences with Stihl and highly recommend them. :thumbsup:


----------



## johnbron (Sep 17, 2003)

:ditto: Ya just can not hardly go wrong with a Stihl.:night:


----------



## Stewart (Sep 17, 2003)

The stihl 4 strokes still use premixed gas the same as the old ones. It is to meet new Epa regs. Honda and a few others have true 4 stroke motors that use regular unleaded gas. They are a little heavier then the 2 strokes but are supposed to have great power. I am looking into both as I said in another post. Let us know if you try one out and what you think.


----------



## Ed_GT5000 (Sep 30, 2003)

Outboard boat motors have been going to 4-stroke for some time now. In fact, I hear that some lakes do not allow the use of two stroke engines.

California is the worst state by far. The craftsman gas powered hedge trimmer I posted about the other day is not allowed to be sold in that state.


----------

